
Brain-melting Unity demo becoming reality-creating puzzle game - Kroeler
https://nwn.blogs.com/nwn/2020/02/matt-stark-viewfinder-unity-game.html
======
daenz
It makes me really happy to see game developers experimenting with really
novel and bold game mechanics. I used to play a lot of games, but they all
feel the same: grinding, bland, and predictable. I have an appetite for
something really new and innovative, and if the success of Portal is any
indicator, so does the gaming community as a whole.

Some other games with interesting mechanics:

* Superliminal - [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qyQ_y5YzsKQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qyQ_y5YzsKQ)

* Teardown - [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAgVSTrqNOc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAgVSTrqNOc)

~~~
vincentdm
Thanks for sharing this, I had no idea about the existence of these things!

------
mooman219
This currently feels more like a tech demo than a game, and it looks like they
might have to force the game part in. It will at most be a puzzle room solver
game with probably an easy reset option.

~~~
DonHopkins
He could add Tribbles. Your goal is to make more room for more tribbles, but
if there are any tribbles in your photographs, they get duplicated too!

